
Amazon Neptune Generally Available - calcifer
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/amazon-neptune-generally-available/
======
rajman187
Presumably built on top of blazegraph? Of course they've modified tinkerpop so
there is an aws variant of Gremlin...

Any chance of seeing a spark connector for massive writes?

